# Headlights



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

hi, can anyone tell me how to remove my stock light bulbs?
I've gone to the point where i remove the wires that go to the bulb, and in the instruction manual, it says to turn the bulb counter clockwise, but it doesn't seem to budge, any suggestions?

I just bought blue xenon bulbs with 100/80Wattage, will they work ok on my stock wires? or will they fry?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*can anyone tell me how to remove my stock light bulbs?*

They are a pain. Theres a little plastic black "cover" on the housing that you'll need to turn and remove before you try to actually take the bulb out. The cover and the bulb should pop out at the same time. Good luck and get some neosporun for your fingers, you'll probably need it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

k thanks I'll try it.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

I had 100/80 watts in my sentra for about a month. Then they stopped working. It turns out they melted the actuall harness to the bulb itself. So i would recommend using stock wattage. I use Eurolight fusion that are 65/55 watt and they look just as godd as the other ones.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*high wattage headlights*

i tried virtually every kind of high wattage and xenon bulb out there. and they wouldnt work in my car. the guy at the shop even tested the lights on a bench power supply. of course they light up. but not in my car. i ended up going with the eurolight hyper-whites. been in there for over a month now with no problems.

I have also tried the APC L.E.D. style turnsignal and brake lights and to let you know they also dont work. wich sucks cause i dont want to go the all white bulb look that even those bubba gump ******** sporting the nascar #3 sticker on the back of their high performance race suburbans are doing. You know the ones that think because the have put a couple bucks in their 2 1/2 ton dreadnaughts, that they can hang with a performance engeneered machine. so dont waste your time with these bulbs
in the 02 se-r.


----------

